# Solaris GUI



## LoneWolf071

Ok, so my work requires Solaris knowledge, and i know the basics, But I was wondering, What is Solaris's GUI? My boss was wondering If i could program a BUI application for ACL, but i have no idea what GUI language is used in solaris, any ideas?


----------



## Skie

Take a look at http://www.opensolaris.org. It's a free version of Solaris. Sun released a portion of Solaris 10 as OpenSolaris and the open source community has taken it from there. As far as the GUI, I'm pretty sure that it uses Gnome which is based on C. You should be able to download an ISO and install it on your home computer if you'd like.


----------



## teh_chris

the gui you see on commercial solaris and pretty much any other commercial unix is CDE (the Common Desktop Environment). it looks kind of like XFCE and lacks most of the eyecandy that you find in other open source windows managers. you progam stuff for it in Motif. AFAIK it is not open source and costs quite a lot. the open source versions of solaris ship with different windows managers, the most common of which is gnome.

here is an article on it: Common Desktop Environment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ibusoe

Yeah, Solaris 9 uses CDE and Gnome 2.0.


----------

